# Bureau : le cube !



## jogary (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait quelle est la manip à faire pour avoir le bureau sous forme de cube comme dans compiz pour snow leopard ? Oui, j'ai bien spaces mais c'est bof bof. A moins qu'il faille le télécharger...

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché... Et je n'ai rien trouvé, à part *un vieux fil* remontant à deux ans. Il n'y avait rien à cette époque ressemblant à ce que tu cherches. La même question semble avoir été souvent posée sur différents sites (MacBidouille, Comment ça marche, macrumors...) : aucune réponse positive. Il faut garder espoir...


*Note du modo :* et il faut aussi lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" *AVANT* d'ouvrir son topic &#8230; Dans le mauvais forum ! On déménage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2010)

Je me demande s'il n'y a pas confusion avec le changement de session lorsque la permutation rapide d'utilisateur est activée  ?


----------



## Climaxxx (17 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me demande s'il n'y a pas confusion avec le changement de session lorsque la permutation rapide d'utilisateur est activée  ?



Ou avec le système qui existe sous windows...


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mars 2010)

Il y avait Desktop Manager sous Leopard qui permettait d'avoir ce genre de transition entre les différents spaces, mais j'ignore s'il est compatible avec SL, ne l'ayant plus sur ma machine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2010)

Ou *You Control: Desktop* (en cherchant mieux, on finit tout de même par trouver des trucs...), mais qui n'est malheureusement pas compatible SL.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (17 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me demande s'il n'y a pas confusion avec le changement de session lorsque la permutation rapide d'utilisateur est activée  ?





Nan nan, rien à voir, on parle de ce qui existe sur des distrib linux, qui sont bien plus évolué en terme d'interface graphique et d'effet 3d etc (certe un peu kikoo mais bon).


----------



## Aescleah (17 Mars 2010)

Après vérification, Desktop Manager semble fonctionner sans problème sur SL.


----------

